# Has anyone used Wine On Tap bags for Skeeter Pee?



## TallTexan (May 26, 2015)

I have my first batch of Skeeter Pee clearing. I plan to serve it at a party at the end of June, and will be transporting it about 300 miles. I have purchased some Wine On Tap bags, and am hoping to create a dispensing box using the box from one of my commercial wine kits, as I had read that some users have a very difficult time inserting the full bags into the plastic pail that Wine On Tap sells. Has anyone here used the Wine On Tap bags for their SP? Can you tell me how long it will stay good stored in this fashion (in case we don't drink it all at the party)? I am planning to chill the bags on ice, in an ice chest, but will need to keep the bag dry once it is in the cardboard box for dispensing. I am afraid that the SP will warm up a bit once I leave it out this way, since the party will be outdoors at the end of June in Texas. Will serving the SP over ice dilute it too much?


----------



## richmke (May 26, 2015)

How about filling the bags 90% full, and then using the plastic pail? Then, put that on ice.

I remember looking at wine bags, and reading they were good for 9 months or so. I don't see why SP would be any different. Maybe when you get home, bottle what you didn't drink.


----------



## TallTexan (May 27, 2015)

Good suggestion, richmke. I think I will try that. And it is good to hear that storage in the bag should work for about 9 months. Thanks!


----------



## ffemt128 (May 27, 2015)

We're planning a similar picnic the end of August. I was planning on putting in a Corny Keg and only presurizing with 2-3 lbs of pressure so the Pee doesn't carbonate.


----------



## knifemaker (May 28, 2015)

ffemt128 said:


> We're planning a similar picnic the end of August. I was planning on putting in a Corny Keg and only presurizing with 2-3 lbs of pressure so the Pee doesn't carbonate.



When my pee's carbonated, that means that i've been drinking it too quickly!


----------



## richmke (May 28, 2015)

I like the carbonation. Fizzy hard lemonade.


----------



## TallTexan (Jul 24, 2015)

Update: The Skeeter Pee was a big hit with everyone who tried it. It was served over ice, and tasted great. Interesting to me was that those who liked it the most usually prefer beer over wine, and the biggest fans were men (v.s. women). 

The Wine on Tap bags worked well for transporting and dispensing. I will save this method of "containing" for parties, though, as I don't usually serve much of my wine before the 9 month mark, which is the recommended limit for storing in these bags.

I also used the plastic pail for dispensing, as I was afraid that a cardboard box might get wet and cause problems. I filled the first (of 3) bag too full, and struggled to get it positioned in the pail correctly. The next 2 bags were less than full...maybe 15% under full...and went into the pail with no trouble at all. I recommend turning the pail on its side, with dispensing hole facing up, while positioning the bag; attempting to position the bag with the pail in the upright position proved rather difficult. Once I got the system down it was rather easy.


----------

